# vaf4a online form???



## tsmittay (Jan 9, 2015)

hello everyone my name is Theresa and this is my first post.
I am from canada and i am applying for a uk settlement fiance visa.my fiance is a uk citizen and we have at least 6 months of salary and we are ready to apply to be together at last.

I have submitted my online application on vsa4uk , but im not sure where to find a fillable vaf4a form, or WHERE/WHO I send it to. i haive printed it out but i realized it cannot be filled out in person. please help. it feels like such a silly question.
i have been on all the gov.uk , via3uk and uk boarder agency websites and they all just keep sending me back to eachother.

this forum is a life saver than you all for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have gone on visa4uk site and submitted your application for Settlement > Settlement > Marriage, then there is no need to complete VAF4A form, which is only for use in North Korea where there is no online application (well, no internet for private use in fact). 
You need to download, print out and complete by hand Appendix 2 at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf.


----------



## tsmittay (Jan 9, 2015)

thankyou, i have printed it out and fill it out by hand and bring it in to my appointment.

thankyou very much


----------

